# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Хорошая доставка суши

## Belov

Добрый день! Какой доставкой суши вы пользуетесь? Какие суши нравятся больше всего?

----------


## Sveta-T

Мы суши часто заказываем, нравятся Суши Хаус, Фьюжн. В последний раз заказывали [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], тоже понравились, очень вкусные.

----------


## Belov

спасибо, попробовал Харакири сет [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], годные суши, брать можно

----------


## VitaSitko

О, Суши Хаус -  молодцы! Всегда быстрая доставка, причем  24 часа в сутки, всё свежее и хорошо упакованное. Ну и выбор шикарный - на сайте https://sushihouse.by есть куча отдельных роллов и множество сетов. Мы обычно выбираем наборы, чтобы пробовать разное. Рекомендую Сайонара сет - вкусно и разнообразно.

----------


## Vlad99

> О, Суши Хаус -  молодцы! Всегда быстрая доставка, причем  24 часа в сутки, всё свежее и хорошо упакованное. Ну и выбор шикарный - на сайте [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] есть куча отдельных роллов и множество сетов. Мы обычно выбираем наборы, чтобы пробовать разное. Рекомендую Сайонара сет - вкусно и разнообразно.


Согласен, Суши Хаус очень хорошая доставка! Вкусная кухня, круглосуточная доставка, программа лояльности Еще недавно пробовали роллы от новой доставки [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Очень аккуратные, вкусные и свежие суши, а главная их фишка - это доставка за 29 минут!

----------


## АнатолийТолий

Суши сет классные)
Недавно выиграл не малую сумму на сайте 1хбет [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] я понял, что*1xbet слоты самые лучшие, тут реально можно получить солидный выигрыш. Отдача у игровых автоматов составляет от 89% до 97%.*

----------

